# Will the epson WorkForce 1100 for for dye sublimation?



## viennadog99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Epson WorkForce 1100 Wide-format Printer, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

I was just wondering if anyone has checked this one out yet. I haven't seen any talk about it yet on these forums.

It seems nice because of the fact its larger format and you use less cartridges. I would think it will be a popular item in the future when they start making sub stuff for them.

It use 4 carts w/ an extra black which is a total of 5 cartridges.

c ya


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

Inkjetcarts.us says that is the best cost-effective printer for heat transfer and sublimation because it only uses 4 ink cartridges and already uses pigment inks so no icc needed.


----------



## viennadog99 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

Ahh so they are already making sublimation stuff for it.

I wonder if this printer is designed any different than the other models. Its less than a 1400 I wonder if its lower just becuase of one less ink cart, less stuff to manufacturer?


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

It is a wide-format printer, cheaper than the 1400, and uses less cartridges so it may be more convenient and cost-effective to use.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

I have one and it prints fanstastic. It augnents my 4880 that has dye sub/Chromablast inks.


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

can this be used to print on film transparencies for silk screen printing? Since there are only cartridges would that compromise the ability to get dark prints needed for the films? id think it wouldnt since its missing only the Light CYMK colors but I would like to know if anyone has used this printer in this way before. Its the cheapest wide format epson i know of.


----------



## dmob (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

In the UK this printer retails at 199 pounds as opposed to 149 US Dollars ( including rebate ),
Just another example of the cost difference in the UK


----------



## cajun (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

New to sublimation, I am looking for sublimation inks for the Epson Workforce 1100. Sawgrass does not have anything available yet. I see it takes the same oem cartridges as the C120. Does anyone know if I can use the quick connect bulk ink system or cartridges made for the C120 with this printer?


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

The 1100 has it's own unique chipset for the bulik ink system
Allan


PS
I have one


----------



## gaju99 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

hi guys, i m new to this sublimation thing. i m thinking to put a mug printing in my shop but dont know how to start. i have ordered workforce 1100 but can any one guide me where can i get the sublimation ink system for epson 1100. and what heat press i need to buy if i print on xmas ceramic ornaments. ur reply will be appreciated.
regards


----------



## WP2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

would love to hear from someone that used the 1100 for transperancies for screen print. It sound like a great printer almost want to buy it. need more info on it though. thank you


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

Sawgrass do not support the 1100 printer the only way to use it for sublimation is purchase a Ciss for it InkJetCarts sell them and use Chinese inks.
I use the 1100 with I-trans transfer paper and use InkJetCarts fabric ink for doing 100% cotton or whatever fabric that will withstand the 200c heatpress with great results with this setup you can't ust it for hard substrates eg. cooffee mugs etc.

Allan


----------



## cajun (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*

I contacted Sawgrass and they said that they are in the process of evaluating the printer......Hope something happens soon!


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*



cajun said:


> I contacted Sawgrass and they said that they are in the process of evaluating the printer......Hope something happens soon!


The C120 carts., are not suitable for the 1100 I have tried them only the black ink carts work in it the colours are not the same chipset but like i said in previous post you can get the correct carts or ciss system with the correct chipset.
Allan


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

I am planning on buying the Workforce 1100 for heat transfers. I am interested in the bulk system, but cannot find it. Can anyone help me? Thank you


----------



## cajun (Apr 5, 2008)

I received and email from Conde'....Sublimation inks are now available for the WorkForce 1100......the bulk ink system and ink will set me back about $640 to get started......here is the link they sent to me.......

Sublimatable Products, Production Systems, Sublimation Inks, Heat Press Machines - Order Online! - DyeTrans.com


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cynthia said:


> I am planning on buying the Workforce 1100 for heat transfers. I am interested in the bulk system, but cannot find it. Can anyone help me? Thank you


Try www.inkjetcarts.com. Their prices are low and the support is excellent.


----------



## colorsyourway (Mar 4, 2009)

WorkForce 1100 ($129 at Staples) works great, however, life cycle of page counter is too low... you can buy a reset key on-line (about $34) from 2manuals. You can also buy refillable cartridges or bulk system on-line for about $40 from aaalways in florida. However, be prepared to do a lot of cleanings!!!! If you're paying more than this, you're getting screwed... sorry Conde!


----------



## DoneBHS (Sep 10, 2011)

Anything new on this printer?


----------



## cindicam (Jan 3, 2013)

I baught the workforce 1100 and the magic flow CIS and to be honestI am pulling my hair out. After about 6 hours i finally got it to print, but had lines. Fixed that problem went back to try ancd print and now ink is not recognized and prime light stays on even after following all troubleshooting. Can anyone help me with this problem? Getting very frustrated!!! Thanks ahead of time, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Projectx69 (May 18, 2015)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*



WP2 said:


> would love to hear from someone that used the 1100 for transperancies for screen print. It sound like a great printer almost want to buy it. need more info on it though. thank you


I have the 1100 Ive been using for transparencies for a couple years now. It prints great! Although It uses all the colors to print. I wonder if there is a way to use only the black. Other than that, I love it


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: WorkForce 1100*



Projectx69 said:


> I have the 1100 Ive been using for transparencies for a couple years now. It prints great! Although It uses all the colors to print. I wonder if there is a way to use only the black. Other than that, I love it


They were discontinued years ago but they're great printers.


----------

